# Greetings from Montana



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi all. I've been lurking for awhile now, just never posted. Figured I would formally introduce myself. My name is Craig, Montana born and raised on flyfishing for trout, more recently I've begun to chase different species, common carp, smallmouth bass and northern pike.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome Craig! Montana sure is a beautiful state and has some awesome trout fishing. I guess your common microskiff would be a drift boat, which have their own awesomeness.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome! I’m in Colorado, but a horrible trout angler. If you are ever down this way hit me up and we can chase some Rocky Mountain redfish(carp)


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Love me some Montana! One of the greatest places on earth to bow hunt whitetails and elk if you got the $$$! Welcome to the forum Craig Pablo.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome!

Yes drift boat. I used to have an aluminum one when I was in MI. Sure beat the heck out of fiberglass when kissing rocks.


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Scrather said:


> Welcome Craig! Montana sure is a beautiful state and has some awesome trout fishing. I guess your common microskiff would be a drift boat, which have their own awesomeness.


Thanks Scrather! I actually use a raft to drift with and fish for trout. My "microskiff" is a 1436 jon boat with a custom aluminum casting deck and a cooler strapped to the back seat for a poling platform lol. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Welcome! I’m in Colorado, but a horrible trout angler. If you are ever down this way hit me up and we can chase some Rocky Mountain redfish(carp)


Thanks Fishshoot. I'd love to take you up on that invitation, I've only been chasing carp for a year but it's a blast! Not much for crowds either chasing carp. If you're ever up my way we can chase trout (and carp!)


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Bonecracker said:


> Love me some Montana! One of the greatest places on earth to bow hunt whitetails and elk if you got the $$$! Welcome to the forum Craig Pablo.


Thanks Bonecracker, Living in Montana does have its advantages. I love hunting whitetail, mule deer and especially elk! If you ever make it to Montana to hunt, let me know, I'll show you around.


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Yes drift boat. I used to have an aluminum one when I was in MI. Sure beat the heck out of fiberglass when kissing rocks.


Ducknut, aluminum is durable but COLD in the spring and fall! lol. I use a raft, also beats fiberglass when "kissing" rocks!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.

If there's a rock bigger than a golfball within a 50 mile radius of my house, it's because someone put it there. lol


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Craig Pablo said:


> Thanks Bonecracker, Living in Montana does have its advantages. I love hunting whitetail, mule deer and especially elk! If you ever make it to Montana to hunt, let me know, I'll show you around.


Craig I know a little ranch outside of Lewistown that is full of elk per our 2014 trip. The smallest bull in back of that truck scored 350 and the biggest pushed 380. The problem in that unit is drawing a damn elk tag!


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Or maybe you can show me around! lol. That area is the toughest to draw for elk in the state. Nice work!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Bonecracker said:


> Craig I know a little ranch outside of Lewistown that is full of elk per our 2014 trip. The smallest bull in back of that truck scored 350 and the biggest pushed 380. The problem in that unit is drawing a damn elk tag!
> View attachment 60952


Wow!!!


----------

